
Ask HN: What in IT shouldn't exist? - insoluble
We often talk about how this or that technology, feature, or product <i>ought to</i> exist. Let&#x27;s touch on the other end. What technologies, products, and features (including programming language features) would the world be better off not having?<p>For example, it could be argued that certain features promote bad habits or inhibit learning about more powerful or extensible features. In theory this phenomenon applies to products and technologies as well, as for example burning fossil fuels or using lead-based paint, to give some non-tech examples.
======
ajuc

        1. null
        2. type coercion
        3. autotools
        4. int* === int[]
        5. C/C++ preprocessor as modularity system (
        #ifndef... #define #endif #include)

~~~
dozzie

        3. autotools
    

It's _still_ better than most of the build systems we have today.

    
    
        4. int* === int[]
    

It's not.

------
mtmail
Custom power adapters for each device you buy. That said it's has gotten much
better in the last couple of years. More and more power adapter cables use
USB.

------
brudgers
Discrimination base on race, creed, gender, sexual preference, age, country of
origin, etc.

